# Pulmonary Angioplasty using a "cutting balloon



## Terri Dance (Nov 17, 2009)

Our physician initially used a coefficient balloon for pulmonary artery angioplasty, but didn't get the result he wanted, so in addition he used a cutting balloon (same PA).  He states the risks are higher and work is more involved and complex with the cutting balloon approach.  How would you report this service for the best reimbursement. KY Medicaid is the carrier


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Nov 18, 2009)

It just a plain old balloon charge.

HTH,
Jim


----------

